# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Mendel Max 1.5 For sale

## Fixit Repair Parts

up for sale is a new mendel max 1.5. Aluminum and printed parts. Everything has been assembled minus all electronics, boards, motors wire ect. Please see photos. Comes with all extra hardware and a second set of printed parts.
IMG_0386.jpgIMG_0396.jpgIMG_0397.jpg


3038771903
make offer

----------

